# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Budding Smiles | YAA027

## gaunhoiboom

<div style="text-align: center">
| 50 JPG | ~3500 x 4900 pixels | 245 MB | RS & DF​</div>
 YAA027 | Budding Smiles[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a]
[replacer_a]
[replacer_a]
[replacer_a]
[replacer_a]
[replacer_a]
[replacer_a]
[replacer_a]
[replacer_a]
[replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=1070

----------

